# Battery Discharger question



## racen4 (Oct 25, 2002)

I would like to know what the best discharger is for use with the GP3300?
*INDI Octane 2 Discharger or INDI Zero-Equalizer *
and what the differance is . other than price.
Thanks
Randy


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I use the Indi Octane (1) and only let the 3300's stay on it for about 20 minutes. So far I have been very pleased with the results. I dont know what the diference of the two you mentioned, but in fact I don't even know the diference between Octane and Octane 2. I just know that 3300's don't particularly like to go dead ( 0 voltage ) although some would disagree. I hope I helped a little.


----------

